# Happy Birthday



## Miss Denmark

Hi everybody,

I would like to know how to say "happy birthday" in as many languages as possible. Please help me. 

Regards

Louise


----------



## Q-cumber

In Russian:

С Днём Рождения! (S dnjom roždenija!)


----------



## Miss Denmark

Okay in Danish it's: Tillykke med fødselsdagen...


----------



## mcibor

Wishes: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=424246
Song: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=11198
and http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=198776

Polish: Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin!

Or to the friend:
Wszystkiego naj z okazji urodzin!


----------



## Lorixnt2

In Italian it is 

Buon compleanno! 

and, if you want, you can add "cento di questi giorni!"

which we could translate not literally into "many happy returns of the/this day!" 


Since you speak Danish you might also appreciate the Icelandic way:

Til hamingju með afmælið!


----------



## samanthalee

*生日快乐* in Simplified Chinese Characters.
*生日快樂* in Traditional Chinese Characters.
*誕生日おめでとう* in Japanese.
*Selamat Hari Jadi* in Malay.
*Selamat Ulang Tahun* in Indonesian.


----------



## CriHart

Romanian: La multi ani!


----------



## Vagabond

Greek: Word for word, it would be Χαρούμενα γεννέθλια (har*ou*mena gen*e*thlia) or Ευτυχισμένα γεννέθλια (eftihism*e*na gen*e*thlia). 

However, what you'd usually say in Greek is Χρόνια πολλά (Hr*o*nia poll*a*), lit. "many years" (meaning I wish you have many years ahead of you, basically), or Να τα εκατοστήσεις (na ta ekatost*i*seis), lit. "make them a hundred" (meaning I wish you get to be 100 years old).


----------



## Whodunit

In German: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

However, I think this thread should be closed, because there've already been some threads about it and omniglot has a very helpful glossary on common sayings and importants expressions.


----------



## Judiths

spanish: feliz cumpleaños


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
Palju õnne sünnipäevaks!


----------



## LaDanseuse

In Norwegian it is:

Gratulerer med dagen!


----------



## deine

In Lithuanian:

Laimingo gimtadienio!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Srećan rođendan! (Срећан рођендан!)


----------



## 'sya

Zorionak! - in Basque


----------



## Xerinola

Hi,
Catalan: Feliç Aniversari, Felicitats, Moltes felicitats.

X:


----------



## Dorian_G

IN French : Bon anniversaire


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

_Boldog születésnapot!_
or
_Boldog szülinapot!_ (informal)


----------



## betulina

Xerinola said:


> Hi,
> Catalan: Feliç Aniversari, Felicitats, Moltes felicitats.
> 
> X:



And also "per molts anys"!


----------



## the queen

hi there 
in albanian it is:urime ditelindjen 
and in macedonian it is:sreken rodenden


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian/Afghanistan:

Colloquial: _Sâlgerit Mobârak

_Formal:_ Tavalodet Mobârak_


----------



## moonshine

In Filipino (Tagalog): Maligayang Kaarawan


----------



## doman

In Vietnam we don't say Happy to birthday.

*Sinh nhật vui vẻ* / merrily bỉrthday
*Chúc mừng sinh nhật* / Congratulation birthday


----------



## mylasalle

moonshine said:


> In Filipino (Tagalog): Maligayang Kaarawan


 
We may also say: Maligayang (Happy) Batí (Greetings)


----------



## Mariamar

In Portuguese:

Feliz Aniversário!


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:

Happy Birthday! - *Среќен роденден!*


----------



## Iarna_Alba

Hello,
Vietnamese: Chúc mừng sinh nhật!
Romanian: La mulţi ani!


----------



## Sock

In Estonian: Palju õnne sünnipäevaks!


----------



## siziez

in Thai is "Suk San Wan Kerd" write as "สุขสันต์วันเกิด"


----------



## biankita

moonshine said:


> In Filipino (Tagalog): Maligayang Kaarawan


 

Most people don't use "Maligayang kaarawan" in the Philippines. It's kinda considered to be very formal. Most people who greet in Filipino say "Maligayang Bati" - which is literally translated to 'happy greeting' and can be considered to be a general greeting for everything. But for some reason, this is only used to greet people on their birthdays.


----------



## Glitz

In Croatian its Sretan rodendan!


----------



## Linni

Have a look here: http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/birthday.htm

in Czech: *Všechno nejlepší k narozeninám! *
(or *Hezké/Šťastné* (or any other suitable adjective) *narozeniny!*  but this phrase is not that common in Czech)


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto, it's normally _Feliĉan naskiĝtagon!_


----------



## ~ceLine~

_*In Turkish*_

Doğum günün kutlu olsun / Mutlu yıllar / Nice yıllara ..

_You can use the first .. _


----------



## kid TJ

In Slovenian:
Vse najboljše za rojstni dan!


----------



## Kelev

In Hebrew
Yom huledet sameah


----------



## alex.raf

*Persian:*
Tavallodet mobārak تولدت مبارک


----------



## Not being

doman said:


> In Vietnam we don't say Happy to birthday.
> 
> *Sinh nhật vui vẻ* / merrily bỉrthday --> *Happy Birthday*
> *Chúc mừng sinh nhật* / Congratulation birthday --> *Wish you a wonderful birthday*, though it's not an exact translation from English.



Again, some little correction.


----------



## chengxi

in Korean :

생일 축하해~!
생일 축하해요~!
생일 축하합니다.
축 생일~

etc...


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: Sretan rodjendan!


----------



## maggi.82

HIndi : JANAM DIN KI BHAUT BHAUT BADHAI


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
Cò latha breith sona dhuibh/dhuit!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Arabic

عيد ميلادك سعيد 'aid miladak sa'id (Masc) 'aid miladek sa'id (Fem.)


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

French: Joyeux anniversaire

Irish: Breithlá Sona Duit.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In Burmese:

နစ်သစ်မှာပျော်ရွှင်ပါစေ /hni? θi? mapyawshwiN ba ze/

/?/ is a glottal stop marker.

(နစ် /hni?/year ; သစ် / θi?/ new ; မှာ /ma/ in ; ပျော်ရွှင် /pyawshwiN/ to be happy ; -ပါ /ba/ polite marker ; -စေ /ze / auxiliary expressing a wish.)


----------



## panjabigator

Do they also say "Feliz Aniversário" in Brazil?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Irish Gaelic:

*Breithlá shona duit!*


----------



## blue_jewel

biankita said:


> Most people don't use "Maligayang kaarawan" in the Philippines. It's kinda considered to be very formal. Most people who greet in Filipino say "Maligayang Bati" - which is literally translated to 'happy greeting' and can be considered to be a general greeting for everything. But for some reason, this is only used to greet people on their birthdays.


But generally these days Filipinos usually greet "Happy Birthday" on their birthdays. For laughs, can be "Hapi Birtdey" or "Happy *Beer*day" because mostly if not all, we're used to drink on our birthdays (to celebrate) 'til we drop.


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

Daudz laimes dzimšanas dienā!


----------



## bb3ca201

valdo said:


> In *Latvian*:
> 
> Daudz laimes dzimšanas dienā!


 
Just a question for you, valdo; does "dienā" mean "day"?  Looks a bit like it...


----------



## opjeshke

In albanian is: Gëzuar ditëlindjen! or U bëfsh njëqind!


----------

